# RE E46 Wagon in print...



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Don't you think the engine et al would like to be reunited with their wheel bretheran :dunno: :bigpimp: :angel:


That would be a sweet project.... are you gonna do it? But the cost of it... I might be more inclined to buy a new M3....


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

doeboy said:


> That would be a sweet project.... are you gonna do it? But the cost of it... I might be more inclined to buy a new M3....


I think most people, given the cost of such a conversion, would also opt for the new M3. However, as BMW NA saw with their E36 M3 sedan, many customers who would have normally passed on a coupe, chose the sedan.

For those of us with multiple kids, we all know how much easier it is to put kids in with rear doors.

As a bonus, the wagon has a LOT more storage capacity than the sedan.

Oh well...until BMW builds a similar car (unlikely), we'll just have to keep converting them.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Liaw said:


> I think most people, given the cost of such a conversion, would also opt for the new M3. However, as BMW NA saw with their E36 M3 sedan, many customers who would have normally passed on a coupe, chose the sedan.
> 
> For those of us with multiple kids, we all know how much easier it is to put kids in with rear doors.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

7 HP from pulleys alone! Hmmm...7hp would be rather nice on my 323i....hmmmm.....

Amazing car! Well done Ben and Co :thumbup: 

Coolest part I read was it is a daily driver.


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

Ben Liaw said:


> To duplicate the vehicle in the article, including the price of a clean, used 325i wagon, expect to spend upwards of $55,000, not including labor (which is in the 5-digit range).
> 
> Of course, to a serious buyer, everything is open to negotiations.
> 
> We will be planning a similar conversion, on a customer's 2003 330i ZHP in the fall. The extent of the modifications on the ZHP will be dictate strictly by the owner's budget.


You're located in Ho Ho Kus, correct? I live in Paramus.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Awesome job. Congrats.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Ben Liaw said:


> I think most people, given the cost of such a conversion, would also opt for the new M3. However, as BMW NA saw with their E36 M3 sedan, many customers who would have normally passed on a coupe, chose the sedan.
> 
> For those of us with multiple kids, we all know how much easier it is to put kids in with rear doors.
> 
> ...


Yeah... good point... I understand where you're coming from. If you can't have an M3 sedan/touring from the factory... why not provide people the opportunity to have one made...  :thumbup:


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

A more recent pic, with the BBS RC-Js installed.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Ben Liaw said:


> A more recent pic, with the BBS RC-Js installed.


:rofl: nice trick with the vanishing hood....

for a few seconds I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me... "wait... didn't I see the engine exposed a few seconds ago? (scroll up)  howcome this pic has a solid hood.... (scroll down)  "


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

who's this Ben Liaw character, never heard of him before :dunno: :eeps: :bigpimp: 


 



///MS :hi:


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Ben, you didn't PM me back.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

IMHO, the RC-J looks better than the RE... :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> IMHO, the RC-J looks better than the RE... :dunno:


 :bawling:

How about on a black car :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> Hey Ben, you didn't PM me back.


Try emailing him [email protected]


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bawling:
> 
> How about on a black car :dunno:


Or a dark blue... :eeps:
How 'bout a shot of the whole car.  :thumbup: Lookin' good Phil!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Or a dark blue... :eeps:
> How 'bout a shot of the whole car.  :thumbup: Lookin' good Phil!


None on this pc, but I will get some up soon. I have some detailing lined up for this w/e so I will get some new pics


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> None on this pc, but I will get some up soon. I have some detailing lined up for this w/e so I will get some new pics


Was that the mounting day? The reflection on the rear flank looks a bit like something I drove this morning? 

We should have put the cars nose-to-nose. The drop from the PSS9's was pretty dramatic and made more visible with the RE's. Would have made a great before/after shot....... :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

MicahO said:


> Was that the mounting day? The reflection on the rear flank looks a bit like something I drove this morning?
> 
> We should have put the cars nose-to-nose. The drop from the PSS9's was pretty dramatic and made more visible with the RE's. Would have made a great before/after shot....... :thumbup:


Yep, good idea....here is a shot from the day compliments of Al


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Yep, good idea....here is a shot from the day compliments of Al


Speaking of Al...where has he been?

His intake has arrived! We're getting ready for Al-Fest!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ben Liaw said:


> Speaking of Al...where has he been?
> 
> His intake has arrived! We're getting ready for Al-Fest!


LOL, the last time I drove my car was when I was over at Rogue.  I don't think an intake helps in the parking garage. :rofl:


----------

